# Saturn Yellow & 2.5 for Guy?



## mac711 (Mar 11, 2013)

I need a new commuter car. I have decent fast roadster from another German mark already, but I don't put it through commuting miles/dirt/rain/bugs, etc. 

Therefore, I found a Saturn Yellow 2.5 Beetle selling for $15,700 new from last year, just never sold at dealership, and I get 0 APR for 6 years. Plus, it's a manual transmission.

However, does Saturn Yellow & non-turbo not look right for a guy to drive/own? I know it's a bit silly question, but wonder what VW & Beetle owner opinions are?

Thanks!


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Depends.....

If you are a 6 ft tall lumberjack with huge bushy beard, then I say no. If you are a normal guy who wears nice clothes etc, then go for it.

I drive a 2.5 in Denim blue and I never felt like I was driving a "chick car". I am 48, short and bald (shaves head)  But maybe because I really don't care what other folks think, it may not be valid advice.

I think the styling on the Beetle (2012 and later) stands on its own. The previous generation did look a bit more "girlish".

Don't sweat the 2.5 vs 2.0T. Most people will never know the difference (other than the word "turbo", dual exhaust and wheels). Most people just look at the Beetle and see the car. They don't know the difference between 2.5 and 2.0T; and could care less. Its just geeks like us who hang out internet forums like we do who really care. 

A 2012 5 speed, brand new for $15,700?!! Holy crap. Was it a demo? 0 miles? Man that is quite a hit. Makes me wonder what my 2012 (Nav, Fender, Auto) with 10K miles is worth.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Good deal on the car, put some mag wheels and a macho vanity tag and you will be OK


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea, there are a bunch of things you can do to it.. (considering it's so cheap)

1) swap out rims
2) lower it
3) tint windows / smoke tail lights
4) racing stripe. 

You get the idea.


----------



## harveyJ (Jun 22, 2007)

Relax. it sounds good. Go for it.


----------



## mac711 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like I shouldn't be embarrassed. After all, if I see someone driving a new beetle I think it's cool. I have my fast car in boring color for the weekends, though some call it a girl's car too. Oh well.

Yes, I would like to change the wheels at some point and some more things, but to get into this car for $15,700 blows my mind because you know the junk they sell out there for $15,700, they sell junk for a lot more than that too. You get a lot in this car. 

The 2.5 is fine with me since again it's not my only car, and the 2.5 is solid compared to what a lot of cars offer at low end. I have driven it in Jetta rental cars, and I like the 2.5, and I don't have to worry about valve deposits since I'm going to be driving this car nearly 20k miles a year, the 2.5 will be better anyway. Sometimes old, reliable technologies are nice. I do like the plastic seats as I already said in the 2.5 You get a lot for 15,700, heated plastic seats, bluetooth, etc. etc. It's almost a no brainer.

NO, it wasn't a demo, it does have like 120 miles from test drives, but that is all.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I think you've already answered your own question. Just looking for opinions now?

You do have another car that is supposedly fast = more manly? 
It is a commuter car. Yellow may be to your benefit so people don't miss you and have an accident.
$15,700 is an awesome price for a new car with features!


----------



## Wildcat2012 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm 53 and way past giving a **** what anybody else thinks about my car! You have a great deal and I'd get it in a second if I were you.


----------



## BretAZ (Apr 1, 2013)

what is the MSRP?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

this is my wife's 2013 2.5, i drive it as much as she does, especially when it needs gas, i love the old school vibe. getting gas the other day a young guy came up to me and said man that is the color i want, but i do want the turbo. I told him they are out there and the dealer can do a search.

the profile of the car has been a game changer, yes there are probably more women who like light or bright colored cars, but so what, i never have an issue driving it, i like it and it is a safe color. I spent 21 years in the army and 20 years with the state police flying airplanes and helicopters and i am not intimidated by the color of my car, or my (according to my wife) somewhat dated wardrobe.

Now you will notice in my Avatar, this car is Tweety Beetle, i called it Old Yeller, but she said you mean my Tweety Beetle, now it is her car so she gets to name it.

Sounds like a good deal., uht oh i guess yellow is a happy color, damn


----------



## mac711 (Mar 11, 2013)

Carbon Steel said:


> this is my wife's 2013 2.5, i drive it as much as she does, especially when it needs gas, i love the old school vibe. getting gas the other day a young guy came up to me and said man that is the color i want, but i do want the turbo. I told him they are out there and the dealer can do a search.
> 
> the profile of the car has been a game changer, yes there are probably more women who like light or bright colored cars, but so what, i never have an issue driving it, i like it and it is a safe color. I spent 21 years in the army and 20 years with the state police flying airplanes and helicopters and i am not intimidated by the color of my car, or my (according to my wife) somewhat dated wardrobe.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Yes your wife's car looks great, and the one I am looking to get is probably nearly identical. I do think the yellow makes some of the lines look slightly less masculine, but in person I still love it. 

Honestly, it's a cool car, cool color, and it's very different color than my other cars, so I think that is a plus too. Silly to always have the same color. 

Sure, I'd still choose another color if I could get it for $15,500, but I can't and a color isn't worth thousands more for a second commuter car. 

I'd be proud to take tweety to the gas station too! The two of you have an awesome beetle collection! I guess tweety is just slightly too big for kitty to attack it.


----------



## mac711 (Mar 11, 2013)

Now I'm wondering of dramatic issues to look out for?

I've read of the window issue, that concerns me but would eventually get fixed I guess.

Any seriously bad rattles or anything? Not so worrying on commuter car, but Year 1 of new model is a bit intimidating.


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Other than driver window and gas tank level sender (all with proven solutions), there are no major things to watch out for.

My 2012 is still tight with no squeaks and rattles and I am uber sensetive to those issues.

This was my first VW and for the price point, I am impressed with the fit and finish and quality of materials. My vinyl seats look like the are brand new. No sags etc. Switch-gear and stalks do not feel like cheap hard plastic.

Consider that many people eat $15K of depreciation in one year (BMW 550, MB S etc), you are getting a great new car. Warranty. No service costs.

Look around at what $15K buys on the used car market. What else could you buy for that kind of money?


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

mac711 said:


> I need a new commuter car. I have decent fast roadster from another German mark already, but I don't put it through commuting miles/dirt/rain/bugs, etc.
> 
> Therefore, I found a Saturn Yellow 2.5 Beetle selling for $15,700 new from last year, just never sold at dealership, and I get 0 APR for 6 years. Plus, it's a manual transmission.
> 
> ...


What options are on the car?


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

mac711 said:


> Any seriously bad rattles or anything?


I have a 2012 turbo DSG with 13000 KM on it. In cool to cold temps, there is a serious rattle/knocking from the hatch, which I believe is something internal to the latch mechanism. I also have a buzz from the driver's door when the bass is thumping on the Fender. I have not had the dealer investigate either of these thoroughly yet, so I guess I can't consider them to be that bad. 

Other than that, no other issues and loving the car.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm 45, 6'5" and built like Santa. I love my Yellow Rush 2012 Beetle and loved my 2000 Yellow New Beetle ... and love my 70 Yellow Beetle. :laugh:

I've never (not once) had a single person knock my yellow bugs (to my face) and get tons of thumbs ups, atta boys and OMGODZ I LOVE YOUR CAR by super cute girls hanging out of drive through windows. Just chill out and show some confidence. People like that. :thumbup:

As for issues. Well I had a trunk rattle which turned out to be a loose towhook from the tool kit in the trunk and I had the window issue. Those have been addressed and everything else has been terrific for the last year. :heart:


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

mac711 said:


> I need a new commuter car. I have decent fast roadster from another German mark already, but I don't put it through commuting miles/dirt/rain/bugs, etc.
> 
> Therefore, I found a Saturn Yellow 2.5 Beetle selling for $15,700 new from last year, just never sold at dealership, and I get 0 APR for 6 years. Plus, it's a manual transmission.
> 
> ...


If you haven't pulled the trigger. Do it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

02SilverSport said:


> If you haven't pulled the trigger. Do it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I agree, go for it! The yellow 2.5 has that classic look to it. Just drop it and be done with it...post pics once you get it. opcorn:

Mike


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

Tint it, Lower it, keep the steelies for winter tire duty. Enjoy the ride


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

For me the appropriate wheels will do the trick. Given you have a good deal on the car, look at Tirerack and get something that gives it an aggressive look.


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*These are the kind of wheels you need....*


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Stu3 said:


> Depends.....
> 
> If you are a 6 ft tall lumberjack with huge bushy beard, then I say no. If you are a normal guy who wears nice clothes etc, then go for it.
> 
> ...


I just picked up a Tornado Red Late Turbo Launch Edition with 1400 miles for $16,100 dollars. Granted it didn't have Fender or Sunroof which I would have liked but it did have the 19 inch wheels and the LED/HID headlights which I absolutely LOVE! There are Bargains out there on the 2012 Beetle's you just need to look for them. I personally don't like Yellow but that is just me. The 2.5 engine is a decent motor which has been sold mainly in the US for the last 11+ years. It's not a motor I would ever chose. I test drove one in a Jetta once and was not impressed plus the gas mileage is mediocre at best. 
I have seen fully decked out 2012 Beetle's selling for around $22-24k with Fender, Nav, Sunroof and the kitchen sink. Pretty sad that they lost over a third of their list price in less than a year. 
But good for bargain hunters. For me the Launch edition with the 19 inch wheels and the Hid/Led headlights was a bargain for a little over 16k and I am very Happy with it.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

PeterC4 said:


>


Now there's a yellow that doesn't look too girly! Most people like my white Bug but even though I have received two girly comments. The first one was from a guy who said _'it looks like a girl's car'_. The second one was from a gal at the gas station who said _'say, that's a really cute car'_. Since then I was forced to add a few mods just to de-femininize it. Now the comments are more on the line of 'that's a really cool car' or 'it looks like a small tank'. Apparently, some flat-black vinyl accents and tinted glass helps quite a bit.

As for the yellow Bug posted above I don't think it looks bad at all although I would likely add similar mods. eace:


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've had lots of nice comments when I drive my wife's beetle. Like...."I jussst love it and I love you in it."


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

Im a big dude with beard and all and I love my bug


----------

